# post graduate medical education in uae



## dr.amit_anandani (Apr 26, 2012)

hiiii folks

gr88 joining the band wagon here. oK I recently joined a post grad course here in uae in dentistry with a huge tution.

But other part of my brain is screaming that might be its a too bold move considering the discussions on higher education here.Im just 2 months in the program and a slight window of opportunity exsist to change my decision with minimum damage

What should i do?

p.s- im a dental surgeon doing the dental pg


----------

